# Wind River Challenger



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The Challenger hull started out as a small runabout.
It had 2 stringers molded in, resin heavy and prone to chipping.
Hull color was part of the resin and fiberglass.
The Wind River Challenger was designed as a flats skiff
from the start. The hull was a widened Challenger.
Hull color was the gelcoat. Taller and thicker stringers,
and a much better fiberglass layup of the hull.
Pics in the Challenger post may be a Wind River Challenger.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1984 Wind river challenger




























http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=17074


----------



## EricY (Mar 24, 2008)

That's my Wind River. I'm in the process of restoring it( the long slow process). You can see some of the fun on the Bateau site. I had to stop the rebuild after xmas, for a couple of reasons, but I'm getting started again this coming week. Currently the transom is done, as well as the stringers. This may be a good group to bounce ideas off of...

I'm going to be replacing the front spray rail next week, as it was removed sometime in the past. It took me about 6 months to bring myself to part with the $$$$ for the Teak.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard Eric, I've been watching your build for a while.
Serious project. Fun to observe and not be the one wearing the tyvek suit.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

FMH's Wind River skiff when new. Second photo in next post.
It's he and I fishing for Bones back then


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

The is the bow area. The skiffs were rather nice but we felt the side stern was to high and caught a bit of wind. Otherwise they were pretty decent skiffs.
The tackle box I'm reaching into was probably the best box I ever had. an Adventurer that was made by Woodstream. The belly was a huge open area for everything and anything. The top tray that housed many mini tackle boxes for terminal tackle items, flys, jigs, etc. lifted out via a swing away bar. I still have a lot of those boxes. Just change them out for the style of fishing for the trip.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I always liked the design of the bow, with the slight dip down on the nose...










I wanted to do that on my Native, but it would have messed up the lines I think...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That "dip" was on many hulls of that era.
An accepted way to allow clear view of the water ahead, when seated.
Bow raises up on plane, the "dip" compensates for bow lift.

The big boys still use it.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Karl Gloekner calls that a "chicken beak", which knowing Karl, that's what it was called back then>


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

OK Guys I just got this 1957 square chined challenger it needs some work ! So I have striped it down and will be flipping it over today to repair bottom and paint, any info the the boat would be great . Thanks Chuck


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

More pics


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

More pics


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Al Pflueger, Jr. is the man for info on the square chine models. He feels that it was superior to the round chine, which it may be in certain respects. In another photo laden post here on Challengers, I have inserted two photo's of Harry Friedmans square chine taken by me in the 1970's


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I restored a round chine a few years ago, so let me know if I can answer any questions during your restoration.

Congratulation, nice sled!

Bob
[email protected]


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I restored a round chine a few years ago, so let me know if I can answer any questions during your restoration.

Congratulation, nice sled!

Bob
[email protected]


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Bob and ByFly the sled is flipped and pretty heavy , I was thinking the 90 yamy was to much but we will see ? Bob I watched your rebuild and GREAT job , I have been looking for a willys or challenger years LOVE the Classic Look. Im off all next week will be working on it so I post pictures. Thanks Chuck


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

More pics


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

There is a Challenger round chine sitting in the back yard at Hell's Bay. My friend FMH and I discovered it one day driving back to Ft. Laud from Gordon Boat Works. It was in a roadside boat yard off of US1. FMH went back and bought it a day or so later with plans to rebuild it. Plans went off track and it wound up with Tom Gordon who now is at Hell's Bay. We were at HB last Wednesday and it was still sitting there. They own it but likely will not do anything with it.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I wish SnookDaddy had gotten a hold of mine and restored it rather than how the newest owner designed it. Sure would have retained the classic style I and others admire so much. He has a beautiful skiff that I have admired since I saw its photo's a couple years ago.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Wind River Challenger in Titusville*

I saw one a few years ago in someones backyard in T-ville off Las Palmas Dr off of Harrison St. I used to be a service tech for ATT and did the residential work. Well one day I was working at a house and saw this boat in the back of the nieghbors house. When I had completed my work I went and knocked on the door. This nice Lady answered and told me it used to be Flip Pallots boat. She knew alot about it. It seemed her husband and Flip were good buds. When I asked if it was for sale she said no. But that was few a few years back now. She did offer to let go back and look closer. She said the boat had been redone a few years back. It looked like it was still in good shape. A classic for sure! Someone needs to inquire again. I now live SC so its abit of a drive.


----------

